# courtesy delivery



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Technic said:


> This is the kind of post that really saves money...
> 
> My selling dealer definition of a "courtesy delivery" was to transport my car to my home for about $600 (MD to FL) once it was received at the out of state dealer from ED. That was my idea of "courtesy delivery" as well until yesterday when I read JSpira post.
> 
> ...


Wow, I am really really glad my explanation helped and had such an immediate impact!


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

Technic said:


> This is the kind of post that really saves money...
> 
> My selling dealer definition of a "courtesy delivery" was to transport my car to my home for about $600 (MD to FL) once it was received at the out of state dealer from ED. That was my idea of "courtesy delivery" as well until yesterday when I read JSpira post.
> 
> ...


There is definitely misinformation out there as to what 'courtesy delivery' is!

Technic, glad to hear it went well for you. Im finding it quite clear that I cannot be involved in this process. When I am able to reach a person, they ALL have said the same thing. My selling dealer must call the receiving dealer and work it out. I feel like im walking in on an important meeting or something. "Oh, YOU cant be in here".

So Im surprised you got a flat rate out of somebody - good for you.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

PyratOne said:


> There is definitely misinformation out there as to what 'courtesy delivery' is!
> 
> Technic, glad to hear it went well for you. Im finding it quite clear that I cannot be involved in this process. When I am able to reach a person, they ALL have said the same thing. My selling dealer must call the receiving dealer and work it out. I feel like im walking in on an important meeting or something. "Oh, YOU cant be in here".
> 
> So Im surprised you got a flat rate out of somebody - good for you.


Again, I'm surprised as well because this dealer has a not that great sales department. However, I need to admit that I consider the parts guys there as friends so when I arrived at the dealer I went straight to them to ask who would be the best person to talk about this "courtesy delivery". I did not ask at the front desk just because I was afraid to be sent to an idiot, like you seem to be talking to at your dealer.

The parts guys not only knew about the courtesy delivery but one of them took me directly to this particular salesperson that asked me right away which car I was getting and from where, went to his computer, punched something (I could not see) and told me right away "$250". I repeated "$250?" and he said "yes". Took my name and information, gave me his card and told me to tell my selling salesperson to call him for the coordination, and that was it.


----------



## Neuroman (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this in the past. My dealer recommended in another state recommended it to me and I am not sure if it is worth it or not.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

Neuroman said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this in the past. *My dealer recommended in another state recommended it to me and I am not sure if it is worth it or not*.


I think you may need to elaborate a bit, its difficult to understand this statement.

You are considering purchasing from out of state?


----------

